# Who is headed out this weekend?



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Weather looks beautiful (2' or less) through next Thursday. One of the best weather windows I've seen all year, and just in time, too. Who is headed "that way" tomorrow? Headed south tomorrow mid-afternoon...


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I wanna go


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

"Lite Catch" is!!


----------



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

Scott, where are you going to be, I plan on going to the Marlin rig?

Jake


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

We are heading to the rigs tomorrow morning.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

the fat jax is leaving monday mod morning returning tuesday evening.... will be on 68


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We are headed to the nipple/131 area Sunday.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

headin south saturday....

buck


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

We are leaving 1ish tomorrow from Ft Morgan in search of da Tuna.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I am, but I am headed to Destin with wife to let her enjoy boat life, so no fishing rods will be on board.

Robert


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

MSYellowfin said:


> I am, but I am headed to Destin with wife to let her enjoy boat life, so no fishing rods will be on board.
> 
> Robert


You should load up on the threadfin over there. I have a big trap back over here we can keep em in until next trip.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

They are THICK on the back side of Crab Island in the AM. Also around the bridge too.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Meeeee meeeee. ..... lol


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

i wish, i know they say when you own your business, you can leave when ever you want. NOT!! I also have 3 kids, which mind you are just about old enough to make a run. But my next trip will be 5-26-12 in key west, fl. fishing for sailfish. That is sad, have the boat, have some knowledge, and have the water. But!! guess i need to pay someone to fish.

straycat


----------

